# IH 3414 fluids



## kodiakkris400 (Jan 24, 2015)

Picked up an old international 3414 backhoe not long ago and have been getting it back in ship shape. Info seems to be pretty limited on the old machines and I was wondering if anyone knew the fluid types for this machine. Mine has a manual trans (don't know if an automatic was an option or not).


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

Owners manuals should be available at binder books , or ebay,

Transmission and hydraulic oil should be IH Hytrans , 

I would love to see some pictures of the old girl !!!

Good Luck 
Kevin


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

I just bought a 3414. The loader takes the universal fluid tractor supply sells. But the fluid Is yellow after input in? Water?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If you added UTF into a system that had IH Hy-Tran hydraulic fluid, this may be the explanation for the yellow color? Could also be water in the system, but normally, this is described a "milky" in appearance.


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

Well the fluid that was in it was yellow. . What is hy tran and what fluid goes into it.


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

You know when cadillac came out with the Northstar engine it took a special GM coolant then I guess about 2000 a universal coolant came out for all engines that includes the north star.si am I wrong in assuming that a 2017 utf would be suitable for a 1863 system?


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

Ok so the tractor supply 303 utf is suitable for international before 1974.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Universal Tractor Fluid is suitable for just about every transmission and hydraulic system. Hi Tran is simply the overpriced OEM product. Every manufacturer sells their own branded version of the UTF product, and charge whatever the market will bear. Colorants are added to further confuse the buyer.

I generally use CENEX UTF and it is green, easier to see on the dip stick or in the sight glass depending on the tractor.


----------



## Suncoast (Feb 12, 2017)

I agree.. so where do you buy cenex?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I get it from the local farm Co-op where I purchase bulk fuel. Probably best to go to Cenex.com and do a search for a local distributor.


----------

